# Miami Beach Area - July 24th



## Grimplin (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi All,
  I am looking for something in the Miami Beach area for anywhere from 3 to 7 nights starting July 24th. I do not know this area well and do not even have an idea what locations are available.
 Beachfront is a must and a pool would be nice. Not looking for other activities as we have friends and family we will be visiting, but want a home base to be able to come back to each day.
  Must sleep at least four, 2 Adults and 2 children.

Cheers


----------



## Grimplin (Jun 23, 2015)

We are still looking if anyone has any potential openings.


----------



## Smashley3516 (Jun 25, 2015)

Hi! I PM'd you


----------

